# 2



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris on the topic Educating the NR- on the Hot Topics page - if you click on page 2 you get a noitice this page doesn't exist ???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

works now but for the 1st couple posts on page two - it didn't ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I noticed that.....I'm wondering if one was added, than deleted. The database will still recognize the post, and that might've been the reason it acted that way.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

test


----------

